# 2012 White Mountain Double Century - should've started earlier



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

19 1/2 minute video report of the ride

We drove about 7 hours to the town of Bishop California to take part in the White Mountain Double Century 200 mile bicycle ride. The ride takes you up White Mt. to the highest paved road (10,100 ft) in California where the 4500 year old Bristlecone Pine Trees grow. I got to see some spectacular Sierra views and remote California and Nevada desert roads. The ride attracts a lot of serious ultra-endurance riders that have participated in the Furnace Creek 508 and Race Across America events. A bit over 100 riders took part in the double. About 40 started at 4am. I was with about 60, in the 5:15 pack. I got drop on the climb and was in the back 10 the whole day. It was very challenging to keep up with them and I ended up doing a lot of the route alone. This was my 41st California Triple Crown Double Century.


----------



## rvcyclist (Dec 5, 2008)

*Congratulations - Still trying to complete my first double*

Hopefully next year or the year after will be my year.

Massive climbing!


----------

